# What Kind of Lights and Crank Do I Have?



## Goldenrod (Jul 10, 2017)

The skip tooth chain has solid links and the pedals must have square ends.  The lights are made by Radsonne in Germany and all three 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 items were found in an old bike shop that was going out of business in Illinois. I found out that the lights are 1950's but none have been sold on Ebay. The crank looks like it has been painted olive drab.


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2017)

I belive the lights are from Germany. From the 50s or 60s. The crank is an early TOC.


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 10, 2017)

I am interested buying crankset if you decide to sell.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 10, 2017)

What does TOC mean?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 10, 2017)

Goldenrod said:


> What does TOC mean?



Turn Of Century.. @Goldenrod


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 11, 2017)

Goldenrod said:


> The skip tooth chain has solid links and the pedals must have square ends.  The lights are made by Radsonne in Germany and all three ] items were found in an old bike shop that was going out of business in Illinois. I found out that the lights are 1950's but none have been sold on Ebay. The crank looks like it has been painted olive drab.





That's some kik butt set of lights ya got there, Fog lights too? Pretty rare and probably made in the 40-50's, plus they look  quite heavy duty and likely  triple chrome plating. You've got two screws sticking out on bottom which would be positive and negative lines for their generator.

Yet there's not much on the net as to whether Radsonne survived WWII but what's there shows a different style of body. I bet they're worth a considerable amount; $200-300. And using German words can help discover more in searches: "Radsonne Fahrrad Scheinwerfer" = Radsonne bicycle light, "Radsonne lampen" = Radsonne light.

Also try ebay Germany, England and France, etc inside Europe. Back in 1998-2002 I used to have tons of fun shopping in the different countries b/c nobody in the states knew ebay has sites for each country, or that ebay was there. all thanks to word translators, Collectibles were easy pickings with no competition. [grin]

the advertisements claimed to be  prewar circa 1930-40 but No can confirm is it's correct, also a really nice one like the ads  that sold ebay Germany some time ago.

This _'feels'_ like 50's




This '_feels'_ like 40's:


----------

